# "I walked into a door"



## multihobbist (19 Jun 2011)

While it's a question of integrity to lie about an injury but it's also quite important to stay loyal to your friends.
I apologize if you disagree with the importance of not ratting your buddy out if it's not something big of a deal to the organization or you
while it is for your buddy.

My general excuse of having bruised eyes/legs/arms or even broken nose is to say
"I walked into a door"
however it's funny when sometimes it's real.

Back in my cadet days, my friends and I played tackle football/rugby and etc regardless of that we were told not to.
Once my friend knocked the wind out of me and ended up bruising my left thigh when he didn't realize I was close to the net.
With those tight short shorts that the cadets are issued, I was in the office explaining how I walked into a door.
As the officer says that I'm full of **** in much professional way, I was trying to grab a seat on the chair next to the door in his office.
Just as I turned around a buddy pushed the door out pretty quickly and I walked into the door and fell.

The officer then says "Okay I guess things could happen."

In my SQ we were playing football and ended with a small fight between a few guys while we were dragging them apart I was punched in the face
and left me with a bruised eye and fractured nose. As I'm explaining to the CoC after a visit to the MIR they asked me what happened.
"I walked into the door Master Bombardier"
"You know that is the third time I heard that today and I think you're full of ****" as he leads into the office, a Sgt opens the door on him and the Mbdr gets a black eye from that.

So what's your excuse?


----------



## kawa11 (19 Jun 2011)

Many years ago, I was out drinking late into the night with some friends.
I had forgot that the morning to follow was also the first day of a new job with a commercial moving company.

Rather than call in sick and reschedule I decided to sober up best I could and head off to start work.
The boss noticed that I kept sleeping in between jobs and seemed uninterested in work during my shift. God forbid I "be honest" about my forgetfulness or make an even worse first impression so I told him:
"Sorry, boss. My doctor thinks I may have narcolepsy and I'm preparing for a sleep study."

He kinda stared at me awkwardly but later said the reasoning was so unusual I was either a great bull**** artist or had to be telling the truth.

And, yes. For the remaining year and a half I worked for him I "updated" him on the condition and what I was doing to ensure myself and coworkers were safe from my "sleeping episodes."


----------



## xo31@711ret (19 Jun 2011)

8 sutures to sew back on right ear & had a  black eye; closed black eye; 2 black eyes; 12 sutures to left hand; 2 sutures to right hand; butter-flys to right eye; all this from 82 to 87 when I posted to London Ont before I LOTPed to medic..."but (insert rank) I walked into a door-fell down -etc". My master-jack & above knew I was full of shite...my CSM Freddy W in Duke's Coy gave me & another soldior the name of 'banty roosters'   :...but that was when I was young and foolish - now just old & senile - too many hits to the noggin  I suppose :


----------



## Dissident (19 Jun 2011)

Sometimes Tyler would speak for me:"I fell down some stairs".


----------

